# New owner of Master Calendar and having problem with the watch



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

I just got the Master Calendar 5 days ago, and the watch start having problem.

First 4 days went well, this morning when I get up, the watch stopped.
It show still have around 30 hours of power left.
I give it a swing and it start running again, so I corrected the time and wear it for the morning.
Around 3pm, I am home and take the watch off, put it in my watch box.
4 hours later. I am going out and go get the watch, it stopped at 4:45; so it stopped again after I put it down for around 1.45 hour.
Give it a swing, it start running again.

I called the shop, they ask me to bring the watch it with the warranty card.
Anyone have this kind of issue before?
I wonder are they going to exchange a new one for me or will try to repair it.
I really don't want them to repair it. If they do it at the shop, don't know the workmanship. If sent back to factory, it will take months.

Very disappointed! For a watch at this price point, and they said they tested it for 1000 hours.
For all the watches I own, I don't have any problem at all, even for watches cost 10 time less.


----------



## Metals (Nov 23, 2011)

Demand a new one. One of the rare times I've heard of a problem with a new JLC. And if the shop won't help you, call either a JLC boutique near you, or JLC directly.


----------



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

I will go this Sat, and will try to ask them to give me a new one.

It is clearly a defective unit, stop working only wear for couple days.

Let see how it go. Hate to get into this kind of problem.
Is like you buy a new car and it die on you couple days later.


----------



## mikeyc (Jun 14, 2010)

oh man that sucks, that should certainly not happen at that price point and after 1,000 hrs testing as you mentioned. I would want a new watch as well, but doubt that your AD has another of the same model in stock. I feel for you bro!


----------



## ReXTless (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd bring it in ASAP. Every day you have the watch decreases your chance of an exchange, rather than a repair.


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry to see this, very bad news. Not heard of this problem before so probably a one-off. Let us know how you get on once you have been in to see the AD.

Nigel


----------



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

Quick update.
I call the shop yesterday, and they said they will send the watch back to JLC.
I call the local JLC office, they tell me the same thing, bring the watch to the shop and they will send it back for them to check first before decide what to do.

I bring the watch in today, they said will send to JLC service on Monday and should be able to give me some update what they will do by end of next week.

I hope they will tell me they will replace the it with a new one.


----------



## Metals (Nov 23, 2011)

Tell em you want a new one.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Good luck getting this sorted and keep us updated! 

These things happen, even with the best brands. What matters at this point is how JLC addresses the problem and hopefully, they will resolve it to your satisfaction.


----------



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

Dec 8 Update:
Got a call from AD today, told me the watch is ready to pick up.
When to pick up, ask them what was wrong. They told me they sent the watch back to JLC service center, and they can't find anything wrong, everything is normal.
So what they done is did a service on the watch, tested it again and send it back.
He explain to me JLC Just did a service on the watch so it is like brand new. My reaction was: Well, IT IS band new!!!! I just got it for 3 days and it have problem. It have more time in the service then at my home!!!

Anyway, JLC Said they can't find anything wrong of it, so i got the watch back now.
Will keep wearing it and see what happen.
If it stop again, i will take a video to show JLC. Because I got a feeling they think I am stupid.

They told me, make sure you wear the watch, or wind the watch because it is Automatic, it doesn't use battery!
Man, I was like......come on, when the watch stop, it show it still have 30hours of power left.
Lucky this watch have power reserve , otherwise I would not know it have issue too and will think it just have no more power.

Anyway, will see what happen. If it stop again, I will sure take a video to show, yes, it stopped even the power reserve show it does have power left.


----------



## Vinel (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Wilson, 

It may probably be a minor adjustment done or resetting of some mechanism which may have thrown out of alignment due to shipment. I noticed the box has a dent in the picture you've posted in the other thread. Hope everything is fine now and time to enjoy that beautiful timepiece.

Best, 
Vin


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad you have it back and all fingers crossed the issue doesn't arise again so you can relax and enjoy your stunning watch.

Nigel


----------



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, I hope so.
Keeping my eyes on it.


----------



## mikeyc (Jun 14, 2010)

wow, that was kind of insulting, telling you that you need to wind it and it doesn't take batteries! You'd figure this is obvious to anyone buying a watch like that. Well, hopefully it will be fine from now on and you can just enjoy it!


----------



## elitevideogames (Dec 7, 2011)

Update? Is it running well? I plan on purchasing a master calendar in January. 
Do you feel they did the right thing? IMHO I think they should have shipped a brand new one but that's just me.


----------



## TeutonicCarFan (Mar 21, 2011)

I am not sure why they would give a new one. When you buy a new car there is a problem, you take it in and they fix it. Same thing here, it was sent back, cleaned and tested. It was given the OK. If it keeps having problems, then having it replaced becomes more reasonable.


----------



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

Update:

So far running fine. Will war it every other day in next 2 weeks to see does it stop.

I think right now they don't replace it is ok, because just like buy a car example.
but if it still having problem after this time, I would expect they need to replace it, as if is unreasonable for me to keep having the watch send back.

Will see how it go and provide update.


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds good - hope it continues.

Nigel


----------



## elitevideogames (Dec 7, 2011)

put up some new pictures !


----------



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

Dec 14 Update: Got the watch back almost a week now. No Stopping. Looking good. I will continue to wear it every other day, and hand wind it a bit here and there just to make sure it is trouble free. One of the good part of wearing it every other day is i can rotate between my collection.  Now, because of the issue with the watch, They send me a JLC Golf Hat when get the watch back to me. So in next Golf season, I have a new hat to wear too.


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Good to hear! I would say you lucky guy for getting a great hat, but you had to go through some major stress to get it. Still wear it in good health and I hope it brings you luck on the course.

Nigel


----------



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

Dec 15 update:

Very sadly to update the watch stopped two time today.
i took video this time. It just stop for no reason when power reserve show there are 2/3 power left.
pick it up and swing it a bit it start running again. 
Put it down, 45 mins later, It stop again.
Will call AD tomorrow.
this is bad.
I now totally lost confident in JLC.


----------



## Badandy (Nov 3, 2010)

wilsoncheng said:


> Dec 15 update:
> 
> Very sadly to update the watch stopped two time today.
> i took video this time. It just stop for no reason when power reserve show there are 2/3 power left.
> ...


This has to be extremely frustrating, but taking a sample size of one and extrapolating it as an indictment of JLC as a whole is a mistake in my opinion.


----------



## Teece (Dec 7, 2011)

Badandy said:


> This has to be extremely frustrating, but taking a sample size of one and extrapolating it as an indictment of JLC as a whole is a mistake in my opinion.


Sure. The way to judge JLC is to see how they now handle the issue. Obviously, the AD will be a factor here too. I hope it works out for the OP.


----------



## hero_honda (Aug 13, 2011)

I feel your pain... because your buying a luxury watch.. and it shouldnt be turn out like this.
I bought Master Geographic 2011 in August.. and good to say I never had any problem like yours (wilson).
My Jaeger stop running only when power reserve went 0... 

Hope you wont make Jaeger your enemy lol.


----------



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, It is now important to see how Jaeger handle this.
The first time, they said they will fix it, I accepted, but they couldn't find anything wrong.

This time let see how it go. That's why i only wear this watch every other day now so the power will go from high to low, to high, to low.
The key is is always stop after I put it down for couple hours. Doesn't matter how much power it had left.

Hope i get a exchange this time.

Here is the video show the problem I am having:


----------



## mikeyc (Jun 14, 2010)

Wilson, sorry to hear that you're having problems again. I think that video shows very clearly that there's a problem as it certainly shouldn't stop with almost 40 hrs left on the reserve. Good luck in resolving this issue.


----------



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

That's why I took the video, to proof there is a problem.
I will give them the video along with the watch.


----------



## mikeyc (Jun 14, 2010)

heheh, and if you casually mention that the video is posted on WUS where JLC fans from all over the world can read about your problems I'm sure it will give them an incentive to treat you right


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow....Sorry to hear about your issue and yes you deserve to have the watch replaced especially since they did not fix it the first time. Have you thought about emailing the Canada rep and perhaps JLC Europe...Send them a link to your video and explain how the first repair facility ppl were dismissive with your issue.


----------



## Vinel (Aug 1, 2011)

Wilson,

Intermittent problems are a nightmare for any product a service dept. has to handle. I don't think replacement is a problem now, rather, the problem is to get another unit outright. Whatever it is, I hope it will be resolved to your satisfaction.

By the way thanks for sharing your experience and the "idling" test you did are quite helpful as part of a test methodology.

Best of luck,
Vin


----------



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

Emailed Jaeger's customer service, even attached the link to video.
let see will they even response.


----------



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

Just came back from AD, they replaces the watch.
Hope that's the end of this story.
if the 2nd one have issue too, I will go crazy.


----------



## Vinel (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to hear that, good thing they have one in stock. Enjoy!


----------



## TeutonicCarFan (Mar 21, 2011)

Good to hear they did the right thing!


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome and congrats....Was it because you posted your complaint, and emailed JLC CS?


----------



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

No, they told me they replace it before I told them about the video.


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

I truly hope you can put this frustrating first episode with JLC behind you, now they have replaced the first watch, enjoy the replacement and rebuild your trust in them. It is a truly stunning work of horological design and manufacture and hopefully over time marvelling at the beauty on your wrist will dim the memory of the last few weeks. IMHO they have done the right thing by you and cannot believe the problem will recur again.

Nigel


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your experience.

I was thinking of getting a Master Hometime... but now have doubts about the robustness & reliability of JLC movements...:think:

Please update us on how your replacement fares.


----------



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

Dec 27 update:

Happy to report the replacement watch have no issue at all.

Enjoying my watch during holiday.


----------



## Badandy (Nov 3, 2010)

Ovalteenie said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a Master Hometime... but now have doubts about the robustness & reliability of JLC movements...:think:
> 
> Please update us on how your replacement fares.


Sample size of *one*...

Do you think no other watch company has had a defective unit?


----------



## Ados (Feb 4, 2012)

Please read the entire post:

I have had kind of the same problem with my Master Calendar. Although I never experience any problem directly I from time to time test the power reserve. A year after I bought the watch I found the watch didn't run out the power reserve. I tested it again and found the same. The watch stopped when the power reserve was on the 2nd last indication. I contacted my AD'er and they send the watch to JLC in Switzerland for repair on the quarantie. 
It came back full serviced and had a polish/buffing. The watch looked brand new. Not just a fix of the power reserve issue.

When I got the watch back I naturally asked what had been done, they said it just got a service.

This fixed my problem with the power reserve and it is still running 43h 15min on a full wind. Stated: 43h 
As you can se below the watch performs very nice indeed and well within the Master Control 1000 Hours test standard:










I think the course of this issue can be that AD'er buy/get the watches from JLC and have them in the shops for some time. I bought my watch in mid 2008 but I know it was manufactured/crafted in the fiscal year 2005/2006. (From the serial number) 
I think this may course the lubrication/oil to get sluggish (don't know the correct english term for old oil) 
I always wind my watch when I don't use it. I believe that is best for the movement and the lubrication/oil.

I totally agree what you have experienced is not what you should expect. But the problem was fixed to you full satisfaction. I sincerely hope you will not get any issues with the replacement watch. But be sure if you should, JLC is there to fix the issue. Also with out pointing a gun at them :-!

I understand you made the movie of the problem and posted you problem. But the reputation of JLC would to others have been different if you have posted after you had got the final with JLC.

Within just 19 days you reported the issue, your watch was serviced and you got a replacement when the service didn't fix the issue. I think that excellent service. |>
Your post could then have been about the excellent service from JLC. I'm worried the that some can judge JLC reputation and have doubts about the robustness & reliability of JLC movements from one perhaps one and a half (mine included) issue with the power reserve.

Hope you will enjoy the watch in many years to come.

All the best
Ados


----------



## Teece (Dec 7, 2011)

In defence of Wilson, this thread evolved as he was having the issues - from reporting the first fault, through the service, and concluding with the replacement. I think it's a fair reflection of what happened. Had all of this been written after the fact, then sure, a more positive spin could have been imparted, but as a record of what happened, as it happened, I think it's bang on. If people are foolish enough to judge a manufacturer on one instance of failure, then more fool them. The fact that the AD replaced the watch, no questions asked, once the fault occurred, should be all people should take away from this thread.


----------



## Ados (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, I may have been to hard on Wilson and this thread. Sorry about that Wilson.

I was just so stunned over the reactions it gave. 

Ofcourse such an experience call for immediate support on the forum. Glade it turned out to your satisfaction. 

Do you have any indication of your watch accuracy?


----------



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

Ados said:


> Yes, I may have been to hard on Wilson and this thread. Sorry about that Wilson.
> 
> I was just so stunned over the reactions it gave.
> 
> ...


Ados

No problem.
I did report back the problem is gone after they replaced with a new unit.

I am very happy with their service. Happy JLC owner.

Not to worry about the comment you made before, is all cool!


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

In the end this experience puts JLC in a very positive light. Every watch manufacturer will have defects from time to time- this is practically unavoidable. But what is avoidable is a customer service nightmare. By replacing the watch, JLC has affirmed its status as an excellent watch manufacturer and a company you can feel safe buying a watch from.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

fasthandssam said:


> In the end this experience puts JLC in a very positive light. Every watch manufacturer will have defects from time to time- this is practically unavoidable. But what is avoidable is a customer service nightmare. By replacing the watch, JLC has affirmed its status as an excellent watch manufacturer and a company you can feel safe buying a watch from.


No doubt this makes me feel like JLC stands behind their product. Omega and Tag owners should take note.


----------



## Emil B (Mar 23, 2012)

I did not see this thread until today, though I have experienced what appears to be the same problem as Winston's with my Master Calendar that I bought at the Marina Bay Sands JLC Boutique in Singapore in December 2011. After a few weeks of initial amazement over the new watch that I like very much, it stopped working with about 3/4 of the power reserve left. Then it worked intermittently with the same issue reoccuring, stopping at various levels of power reserve. I waited to go back to the AD because I was moving on to Australia (long weeks not wearing the watch...). Now in Melbourne, two weeks ago I went to the AD here and they sent if off to the local JLC service centre. Yesterday the AD called me and said it would have to be sent back to Switzerland and asked if I accepted, which I did (not much of a choice, really). Will be interesting to see what happens from here, so far I have received excellent service so I hope that continues. I thought it would be interesting to share this, considering there may be other people out there having similar issues.


----------



## Joyeleng (Oct 23, 2012)

I purchased a JLC Master Calendar (MC) from a JLC Boutique in Singapore on 3 Nov 2012. It was working perfectly well and I wore it everyday except for one weekend (Dec 15 - Dec 16) where I kept it in the box. The power reserve ran out and the MC stopped. On Dec 17, I reset the time in the morning (about 8am)and powered the reserve. It was working fine until it stopped at Dec 17 10:13am, the power reserve indicated another 20 hours of power. I reset the time and gently auto wind until the power reserve was back to maximum (40 hours). I informed the boutique and was told to monitor the MC for several days. Over the past few days after the Dec 17 incident, I have allowed the MC to deplete its power and noticed several times that it stops at times when the power reserve indicator was 3/4, 1/4 and once the second last bar. I informed a friend of mind who is a watch enthusiast and he pointed me to this link. I decided to return the MC to the boutique today on Jan 2, 2013. They shall send it first to a local service centre in Singapore and see if they can identify and fix this problem. I chose JLC, as I associated to its reputation of good quality reliable watches and the JLC 1000 hours Control promise appealed to me. So far the JLC service has been top notched, and I am keenly awaiting to see how this episode unfolds.


----------



## Emil B (Mar 23, 2012)

Apologies, I forgot about my earlier post.

For me the issue is fixed. As mentioned, I left the watch with an AD here in Melbourne and first they sent it to the Australian JLC service centre in Sydney that checked the watch but could not find the root cause but acknowledging the issue they sent it on to JLC in Switzerland. Roughly two months later it came back. The receipt did not state the root cause of the issue but that a standard service had been performed as well as testing with the issue resolved. The watch has worked very well ever since, even with forced prolonged periods without use requiring manual re-setting (I do not have to wind it because normal wear is enough) and I am now very happy about my purchase.

In my case as this was well within the warranty period, there was no questions asked and very friendly service provided with repeated calls from the authorised retailer to me as events progressed.


----------



## Joyeleng (Oct 23, 2012)

Thats comforting news Emil. It is indeed the type of quality service one would expect of JLC. I shall update this thread as events unfold in my case.


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad this turned out Ok and hope the newly raised problem does too.

Nigel


----------



## TheCurator (Jan 4, 2013)

I am also happy to hear this turned out well. I just purchased one myself and am reassured of the service I can expect.


----------



## Joyeleng (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi - I really do need to update this thread. For all those that may have even the slightest doubt on the after sales service of JLC, I say put that doubt aside. The problem that I experienced with the newly purchased MC was promptly addressed. The JLC boutique in Singapore made every effort to ensure that the subject matter experts checked the mechanics of the movement and performed the necessary tests to assure me that my piece is now in good condition. I appreciated being kept informed respectfully throughout the process. I am also extremely pleased with the after sales service, the sincere concern and empathy of the Asst. Boutique Mgr that handled my case and the prompt action taken to rectify the matter is what you would expect of a JLC.


----------



## hero_honda (Aug 13, 2011)

I got Master Control Geographic (Model 2011) bought in August 2011, My main problem of this watch is Power Reserve as well but not as bad as yours.. sometime it showed between 10-35% power reserve left , the needle already stopped moving. 

Another Major problem was the adjusting the second time zone (World time zone) at 10 o'clock crown. when adjusting the second time zone, sometime it changed, sometime it skips.. it goes like.. for example.. changed, changed, skip, changed, skip, skip, skip, skip, changed, skip..

In february 2013, I decided to bring my watch back to my local store where I bought, and they informed me that this watch needs to be sent to Singapore Richemont for services, since its still under warranty, i agreed! 

2 weeks ago i got a called that my watch is back, i came to collect it, so glad that they even polish my watch, ..

signed the paper work and wore it till i got home.

When i reached home, I decided to test my second time zone again.. after adjusting the second time zone (maybe 6- 10 times).. the pain is back! for example, changed, skip, skip, skip, changed, changed!! Was so angry, waited for about 4 months and they did not even noticed the paper work that i stated what went wrong is the watch!!!

So pissed off , called them back and scolded them. they apologised and they said they will contact the service center located in Singapore.. and they took a note that once i bring my watch back to their service center, they will make a fast service on it, so dont have to queue !

will let you know once i got back my watch !!

very dissapointed!!!


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

I wonder how common this issue is. We see it only in models with power reserves because as long as a watch is getting, say, 80% of its promised power reserve when it dies, we probably won't notice it if it lacks a PR indicator. The power reserve subdial has just been the indicator of the problem here, but in theory, all JLCs using this series of movements could be susceptible to this issue. I would very much like to know what specifically is wrong. 

In terms of symptoms, it reminds me a lot of the old Omega 2500 bugs.


----------



## Rachdanon (Jan 30, 2012)

Bumping this thread as I am distantly considering a JLC master calendar of sorts.


----------

